# Gabapentin/ Tramadol



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My 13 year old golden Finn suffers from severe spine pain. For a while he was on Tramadol and Rimadyl, but now all the various vets who see our dogs ( repro, eye specialist, and primary care) say Tramadol is not as effective in dogs as formerly thought, and Finn first switched to 100mg of Gabapentin with his Rimadyl and now has been raised to 300mg am and 300pm. He also gets cold laser and adequan injections. We have really controlled this successfully for years, but he is suddenly having trouble with his rear end collapsing. I am looking for info if he is on too much gabapentin or if anyone gives one of these drugs with success. I am torn bc I dont want him in pain as a first priority, but it seems like a whole lot of gabapentin.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I really wih I had the answer for your precious Finn, but I do not. I can only tell you I take "gabby" for my sciatica and it helps tremendously. I was having a lot of pain in my left lower back and the back of my leg burned like it was on fire if I did any amount of walking. We could walk into a store and I would hae to sit down and Jerry would have to do the shopping.

Cat scan was done (can't have MRI due to all the pins in my right hip that I broke, stents and pace maker. The doctor then prescribed some therapy and the Gabby. I take the 300 twice a day but may soon have to go up to the 2 three times a day--prescription is written that way, but I have been holding off the two extra ones.

Jerry has RA and it has hit his feet HARD. He was having the burning in the bottom of us feet and I told him to ask his rheumatologist about "gabby. " The doctor said he didn't know why he had not thought of that. DUH, it takes Jerry's wife to thing of things like this. He is on the 300 but only takes 3 a day and it has helped his feet.

So, it seems very possible it is or will help yore boy. But whatever, I am wishing the best for him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I haven't used Gabapentin, but I did use Tramadol. I don't feel that the Tramadol did much for pain in our old girl, and I do think it brought on some cognitive changes in her. Finn hasn't had a Vestibular Disease episode, has he?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow thank you SO much for that feedback! It is wonderful to hear from someone who takes it. It does seem to do a good job with pain.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No Finn has no vestibular disease.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When Flip seemed to be suffering from some kind of spinal area pain this fall, we saw a vet who was a pain management specialist (and also competes in agility and obedience). 300mg Gabapentin twice a day is what she had him on, along with rimadyl the first two weeks. She said Gabapentin is one of the safest pain drugs out there, and she has no problem with having her clients on it long-term and in high doses.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jill - I think the thing going through my head is that it might be the age and probably arthritis. I mentioned in prior threads that our Sammy had some instability issues connected to arthritis. Climbing or descending steps especially, we would not let him go near stairs without us next to him just in case his rear dropped on him. 

We did not rely on pain meds for either him or Danny when they got up in age. Generally speaking, if their eyes were bright and they were getting around without any stiffness, then they did not get tramadol. If they were stiff or had that distracted look in their eyes - they'd get tramadol.

Sammy rarely to never limped even in old age. He was very sound. We kind of joked about how when he actually did pull a muscle or "dinged" something, then he'd be hobbling around like a true drama queen. In which case, he'd get pain meds on a very sensitive basis (coupled with forced rest to keep him from overdoing it so he'd heal). 

I'm typing all this out because he was not in a huge amount of pain nor was he dealing with side-effects from meds when dealing with rear end weakness by the time he was 13+. 

Danny went through the same thing by the time he was almost 13. Same thing, it was really random. This was a dog who did not limp or hobble around. He was very sound and active. Just would randomly have his rear drop out on him. Because he was very careful - he'd actually would bark for us to come walk up stairs with him or walk down stairs. Or he would not attempt to get up our front steps without us coming out and watching him. 

So you might be dealing with something separate from all the pain meds and pain he might dealing with.

Go by him - as long his eyes are bright and he's "active" (for him) - I would not be overly concerned about him being in pain. Just made sure you are keeping an eye on him so he doesn't fall somewhere and get hurt.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Three of mine take gabapentin 300 mg twice daily. They could actually go up to three times daily. Two are also on prednisone and one is on carprofen. The actuall dose of gabapentin could, in fact, go up. Mine are not on tramadol or adequan, but I have considered amantidine as well... I chose gabapentin instead of tramadol for Mantha when it was previously thought that she had a brain tumor. Gabapentin is used for people with seizures and tramadol can lower the seizure threshold.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Our senior border collie was on gabapentin the last year or so of his life. He was being given 300 mg. twice a day up until the last couple of months when it was increased to 400 mg. twice a day. I do believe it really helped manage his arthritis pain, he got around quite well, despite his aging body. On the odd occasion when he had 'over done it' he would also get Metacam, for pain relief.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> My 13 year old golden Finn suffers from severe spine pain. For a while he was on Tramadol and Rimadyl, but now all the various vets who see our dogs ( repro, eye specialist, and primary care) say Tramadol is not as effective in dogs as formerly thought, and Finn first switched to 100mg of Gabapentin with his Rimadyl and now has been raised to 300mg am and 300pm. He also gets cold laser and adequan injections. We have really controlled this successfully for years, but he is suddenly having trouble with his rear end collapsing. I am looking for info if he is on too much gabapentin or if anyone gives one of these drugs with success. I am torn bc I dont want him in pain as a first priority, but it seems like a whole lot of gabapentin.


I had a similar observation with my senior golden during a switch from Tramadol to Gabapentin. We had been using medicam and Tramadol primarily for her pain/ arthritis. My vet suggested at one visit switching to gabapentin and we did make that change. I looked back at my vet bills and I purchased it 8/26/14 and I remember that by Labor Day (which was Sept 1 last year) she was not able to stand up (6 days). She did seem to be in less pain, but with the reaction that it made her mobility worse then I felt we were going in the wrong direction.

I searched quite a bit for specific literature on this and was not able to find a study, but did note that in the list of adverse reactions to gabapentin use in humans , muscle weakness is included.

DoubleCheckMD Side Effects -

And this one blog that refences studies in dogs.
Gabapentin For Dogs: Potential Uses In Canines
"side effects were noted including both sedation and loss of muscle control, but these were not considered severe. Though this study was extremely small-scale, it provides more positive evidence for the usage of Gabapentin in canines with refractory epilepsy."

I took her off of gabapentin and she did recover her ability to stand. I knew that many people were using gabapentin, so I believed that this was a side effect that impacted a small percentage of dogs and that unfortunately we were one of those.

I also wondered if I had kept her on it longer if she would have reached some steady state and perhaps re-gained her ability to stand while taking the drug, but I chose to take her off of it.

Sending positive thoughts to Finn and you.
Karen


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

We had a lab that passed away last May, just a few days before her 16th birthday. She'd initially been on Vetprofen to help her arthritic joints and an issue with her right front leg. At some point they had us add Tramadol and twice weekly Adequan injections. We were never able to get good results decreasing the Adequan to less then the two injections. Gabapentin was added the last 6 months of her life and did seem to help her get more comfortable. 

My personal experience as well as experience working at an animal hospital seems to be Tramadol does eventually not become so effective. I see the same results with the Adequan. When Adequan works it's great but I think after a while it too becomes less effective. I'd stick with the Gabapentin if it's prescribed. I'd like to know my pet is feeling more comfortable, especially as they age.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, my Finn (same age as yours, but he's now an angel) was on gabapentin and meloxicam for the last year of his life. Tramadol didn't touch his arthritis pain; he was walking on the tops of his hind feet a fair amount before being on the gabapentin, which didn't seem to be a proprioception problem as much as it was weakness. I kept him on 200 mgs of gabapentin twice daily, along with half of a 7.5 mg tab of meloxicam. That combo seemed to do the trick for the arthritis pain in his spine, which was quite bad where his previous owners had broken his back. If he seemed very painful on a given day, I upped the dosage to 300 mgs for that day. I'm sorry your Finn is having mobility issues. Give the old guy a kiss from me, please; I wish both boys had been able to celebrate their 13th birthdays which were a day apart.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> When Flip seemed to be suffering from some kind of spinal area pain this fall, we saw a vet who was a pain management specialist (and also competes in agility and obedience). 300mg Gabapentin twice a day is what she had him on, along with rimadyl the first two weeks. She said Gabapentin is one of the safest pain drugs out there, and she has no problem with having her clients on it long-term and in high doses.


Thank you- it is very reassuring to hear that and same dose


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Jill, my Finn (same age as yours, but he's now an angel) was on gabapentin and meloxicam for the last year of his life. Tramadol didn't touch his arthritis pain; he was walking on the tops of his hind feet a fair amount before being on the gabapentin, which didn't seem to be a proprioception problem as much as it was weakness. I kept him on 200 mgs of gabapentin twice daily, along with half of a 7.5 mg tab of meloxicam. That combo seemed to do the trick for the arthritis pain in his spine, which was quite bad where his previous owners had broken his back. If he seemed very painful on a given day, I upped the dosage to 300 mgs for that day. I'm sorry your Finn is having mobility issues. Give the old guy a kiss from me, please; I wish both boys had been able to celebrate their 13th birthdays which were a day apart.


My heart is broken you lost your Finn- I didnt realize. They celebrated their birthdays together for so many years.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Three of mine take gabapentin 300 mg twice daily. They could actually go up to three times daily. Two are also on prednisone and one is on carprofen. The actuall dose of gabapentin could, in fact, go up. Mine are not on tramadol or adequan, but I have considered amantidine as well... I chose gabapentin instead of tramadol for Mantha when it was previously thought that she had a brain tumor. Gabapentin is used for people with seizures and tramadol can lower the seizure threshold.


That is extremely reassuring, and I will leave Finn on the RX'd dose bc it seems right from this information. Finn has epilepsy, so th gabapentin is a two-fer. I really appreciate the info.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

. She did seem to be in less pain, but with the reaction that it made her mobility worse then I felt we were going in the wrong direction.
Karen[/QUOTE]

Thank you! That sums up my perception of the problem. Tramadol is not controling the pain- Gabapentin is making the rear end wobbly but doing excellent with the pan.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My Toby couldn't take Gabapentin. He had weak back legs to begin with, and then after a few days on it couldn't stand at all. We had to take him off, and he improved quickly. But then he was the guy that, if a side effect were possible, would have it. 
Hugs to sweet Finn.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> My Toby couldn't take Gabapentin. He had weak back legs to begin with, and then after a few days on it couldn't stand at all. We had to take him off, and he improved quickly. But then he was the guy that, if a side effect were possible, would have it.
> Hugs to sweet Finn.


Thank you for that info- It helps answer my question if the gabapentin is actually making the rear weaker or if spine issue progressing.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Joker takes 300 mg of gabapentin 3 times a day, along with 500 mg of extended release keppra 2 times a day, to control seizures. The med that really helps with his back legs is prednisone, which reduces inflammation in nerves at the base of his spine. I worry about side effects, but all that really matters now is the quality of my boy's life. 

Note that Tramadol lowers the seizure threshold and is not a good option for us. Laser therapy has been suggested, as have acupuncture, chiropractic, and hydrotherapy. 

Good luck to you and Finn.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi. I got sick in 2005 with Transverse Myelitis. They put me on Gabapentin 300mg 3 times a day. It took away the pain but it had side effects. I was very strong prior to getting sick I could lift a 100 lb bag of bird seed. After the Gabapentin I could hardly lift 25 pounds. It's great for pain but not great for muscles.

Debbie


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am surprised how few options there actually are for pain control

https://www.aaha.org/public_documen...n_management_guidelines_for_dogs_and_cats.pdf


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been in tears over Finn about 10 times in the last week, and I have to back off the Gabapentin in case that is why his rear is collapsing. On 100mg he was chipper. He went for a 3 mile hike and did uppy puppy on his 13th bday( October 29th), and now he can barely totter down the driveway. I guess I will see if I can up the rimadyl and down the gabapentin in case it is making him in some way feel drunk or weak.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*



Ljilly28 said:


> I have been in tears over Finn about 10 times in the last week, and I have to back off the Gabapentin in case that is why his rear is collapsing. On 100mg he was chipper. He went for a 3 mile hike and did uppy puppy on hos 14th b day( October 29th) and now he can barely totter down the driveway. I guess I will see if I can up the rimadyl and down the gabapentin.


I am so sorry to read about your sweet Finn!! Praying for you and him!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> I have been in tears over Finn about 10 times in the last week, and I have to back off the Gabapentin in case that is why his rear is collapsing. On 100mg he was chipper. He went for a 3 mile hike and did uppy puppy on hos 14th b day( October 29th) and now he can barely totter down the driveway. I guess I will see if I can up the rimadyl and down the gabapentin.


I'm so sorry, I know exactly how you feel. When it happened to my girl, I was horrified at how rapidly her mobility deteriorated and then I was also somewhat angry at having gabapentin recommended to me. But in retrospect, it’s just chance that it was a bad reaction for her. We did some massage and acupuncture that was helpful. Hang in there, I hope he feels a bit more himself when you lower it.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there a medical marijuana for pets option that you are able to try? 

I believe the name of a product my vet uses here in Canada is Canna-Pet https://canna-pet.com/products/canna-pet-for-dogs/


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

2tired said:


> Is there a medical marijuana for pets option that you are able to try?
> 
> I believe the name of a product my vet uses here in Canada is Canna-Pet https://canna-pet.com/products/canna-pet-for-dogs/


I have not heard of anything like that(?). I do have a vague awareness there is a hemp chew for dogs.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if the Canna-Pet is the actual product or a supplement. Maybe worth looking into as another alternative.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, have you tried a product called Dog Gone Pain? Several friends whose dogs can't take NSAIDs for one reason or another have had success with this product.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No but I will try to find it now! My dose reduction isnt really working. It seems like the primary spine issue is simply worse, just as my vet said. I need to practice letting go of the hikes and walks, and focus on comfort. They said Steroids is an option, but it is an end of life chapte. I feel the selfishness rise up and me, inwhich I simply cant bear to say goodbye to my beautiful friend. I have to conquer that though, bc I can allow suffering on my watch. I dont think I have creied this many tears since I was aa little kid- I really love my Finn.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Jill, have you tried a product called Dog Gone Pain? Several friends whose dogs can't take NSAIDs for one reason or another have had success with this product.


I ordered this. Finn does take Rimadyl, but I have to start from scratch and try to find a combination that is going to keep his mobility. I really appreciate all this help/

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Pain-Reliever-Arthritis-Increases/dp/B003U4D5QO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1447764581&sr=8-4&keywords=dog-gone+pain[/ame]


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I need to practice letting go of the hikes and walks, and focus on comfort. They said Steroids is an option, but it is an end of life chapte. I feel the selfishness rise up and me, inwhich I simply cant bear to say goodbye to my beautiful friend. I have to conquer that though, bc I can allow suffering on my watch. I dont think I have creied this many tears since I was aa little kid- I really love my Finn.


Hugs to you and others here going through the tough times with our senior Gold. I have been going through some with my Fiona too. 

A very low dose of Prednisone might do wonders. Tramadol did nothing for my boy but make him stumble around like a drunk. If I gave it at all it was at nightime. Tried NSAID's too, that was a nightmare. Like Barb mentioned about her Toby my boy had every worst side effect possible from just about everything.

If you can get through Finn's current state you might be rewarded with more quality time. There does come time when we have to let go of hikes and focus on comfort for our sugar faced kids. I got a wagon for my boy so I could get him out for 2-3 mile walks we were used too. The short walks were tough on me and before the wagon I walked the miles by myself to get out. Of course people saw me walking alone and thought the worst. 

I saw a huge change with his improved mental state which did more for him than any drug did. We went through all the Eastern methods (laser etc) too which helped to a point. He didn't use the wagon the whole time we were out, he let me know when he wanted to get out. Dogs can adapt as we do, routines change into a new normalcy in senior times.

You're stronger than I think you give yourself credit for. These times are not for everyone. I've given my kids a chance as you when many wouldn't. Unfortunately time is becoming short for our kids but long as quality of life can be there for them I will keep trying.

Peace and strength to you.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned acupuncture! I've had excellent luck with acupuncture when it comes to pain. The good news is, if it doesn't work, you'll know right away. If the dog seems better after the treatment, you know that it worked. Then schedule when needed. We improved one of our dogs tremendously over a period of weeks. We discontinued when the pain scale flattened out and nothing more could be done to improve. But for quite a while it was a major improvement. I'm not sure how acupuncture really works. I know it doesn't work for everyone. My husband has had it on his hands for prior injuries and arthritis, but it didn't help him. It's worth a try. No side effects...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned acupuncture!


I believe a few have and Jill knows about it. This is end of days she is talking about. Many of use have been though every possible med and eastern ways. She is down and looking for magic here but only her love and way too long expertise will help her boy...

She will give her boy the best, I'm confident in that!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I understand. You're right. Going to the vet for acupuncture is also probably not a good idea right now either.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, my heart hurts for your heart. Comfort is both for you and Finn now. My Finn had a brain tumor for seven months that we know of, perhaps longer. I stopped using prednisone when it made his quality of life terrible: crazy thirsty, having to pee every 45 minutes, ravenously hungry and unable to settle. So, I only dealt with arthritic spinal pain and periodic dizziness, for which I medicated all symptoms. We went on our walks daily, though much shorter distances. We got through bouts of what seemed like vestibular disease but were the tumor pressing on something that made him horridly dizzy, but the symptoms disappeared in a week. He went on our walk on his last day on earth, slowly but seemingly with pleasure until he was in crisis 1/2 mile from home. If I had known there would be 40 minutes of great suffering from beginning of crisis until blessed release, I would've let him go a day or two earlier and avoided that 40 minutes. My covenant with my dogs is "you will not suffer one moment if I have the power to prevent it". I know that you share that sentiment, so you will do the kind and humane thing for Finn when necessary, despite your breaking heart. In the meantime, I hope you can find something to relieve his pain. If you think he could manage the collapsing hind end with a lift, Drs. Foster and Smith sell a "Comfort Lift", easy to use and inexpensive. You could use that for short sniffathons around the yard if he still takes pleasure in such outings. I am thinking of you and your handsome fella, hoping that your days with one another are filled with tender memory-making adventures, however large or small they may be.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> No but I will try to find it now! My dose reduction isnt really working. It seems like the primary spine issue is simply worse, just as my vet said. I need to practice letting go of the hikes and walks, and focus on comfort. They said Steroids is an option, but it is an end of life chapte. I feel the selfishness rise up and me, inwhich I simply cant bear to say goodbye to my beautiful friend. I have to conquer that though, bc I can allow suffering on my watch. I dont think I have creied this many tears since I was aa little kid- I really love my Finn.


It is so very hard to make this passage with them. So hard. 

Our vet and I had many long talks before we started Joker on prednisone. He gave me all of the precautionary warnings that seem to be legally mandated. He also told me that he'd had a dog with lymphoma who was on prednisone for more than 3 years without evident damage. Yes, there is some ataxia at first, but it didn't last long for Joker and it greatly increased his mobility. Mind you, we started at 2.5 mg every other day and increased the dosage very gradually. He is now on 3 mg each morning. Will I increase it again? Yes, in a heartbeat, if the alternative is either seeing him suffer or making that very last appointment for the most final of injections. We celebrate every day with Joker and I have to work really hard at not thinking beyond the present.

Holding you and Finn in my heart and in my prayers,

Lucy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldensGirl said:


> It is so very hard to make this passage with them. So hard.
> 
> Our vet and I had many long talks before we started Joker on prednisone. He gave me all of the precautionary warnings that seem to be legally mandated. He also told me that he'd had a dog with lymphoma who was on prednisone for more than 3 years without evident damage. Yes, there is some ataxia at first, but it didn't last long for Joker and it greatly increased his mobility. Mind you, we started at 2.5 mg every other day and increased the dosage very gradually. He is now on 3 mg each morning. Will I increase it again? Yes, in a heartbeat, if the alternative is either seeing him suffer or making that very last appointment for the most final of injections. We celebrate every day with Joker and I have to work really hard at not thinking beyond the present.
> 
> ...


This gives me so much to think about. It is right where we are in our journey. The next time we get in crisis mode, I will start the prednisone. My vet made it sound like a hail mary pass, and I have really been struggling to accept what season of life Finn is in.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cutting way back to 100 mg 2x a day has really helped the weak collapsing of the rear. Although he is not back to hiking by any means, he is stiff in the rear but not just suddenly buckling like on the bigger gabapentin dose. I am not so terrified as I was a few days ago, where everything was so wrong so fast. I really appreciate everyone's help and suggestions, and I have ordered, hunted, and gathered many things suggested. I know there isnt much more time, but the absolute panic is calmed by realizing he had more gabapentin than his system could handle. Thank you!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy to hear tapering of the meds is bringing him some relief, such a balancing act when unfortunately miracle drugs that help relieve symptoms on one hand but bring with them new symptoms.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Pred might be a hail Mary pass but not always, it can help a lot. Like Lucy's Joker and my Fiona we still keep playing the game because many bright days are ahead for us.

The roller coaster sucks. It becomes a guessing game. Here to long or gone too early, we will figure it out.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I really appreciate everyone's help and suggestions, and I have ordered, hunted, and gathered many things suggested. I know there isnt much more time, but the absolute panic is calmed by realizing he had more gabapentin than his system could handle. Thank you!


You are getting back what you have given to many others, you know.

You may have a lot more time left than you think. I thought we would lose Joker in July, but he is still living life on his terms. Our vet agrees that he is "nowhere near ready" to say goodbye. We will fight for him as long as he fights to stay with us - and no longer.

Hugs to you and Finn...


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I have only just read all this. What a tough journey you and Finn are going through. I had my old lab Lou on Metacam as this seemed to work well and the vet agreed. She died in her sleep just a month after her 17th birthday on her bed by my feet in the living room.
For the last year she managed short sniff-around walks of the garden several times a day and had her bed on the porch outside my front door (door open) so she could see what was going on outside. She would get up and greet everyone who came by even until the last day.
I wish you all the best of luck with Finn and that his new combination of meds and products help.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I lost my Finn yesterday at the Emergency hospital, and he went peacefully to ventricular fibrillation. It wasnt the gabapentin, but it was tachychardia. I guess he used his big heart to love everyone so much, that it wore out before his mind did. It was a very kind and peaceful passage, all snuggle up with Tally and me. Thank you for all the help and ideas.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very sorry Jill...


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Finn's light brightened so many lives through the stories and beautiful photos you've shared of him. His heart may have worn weary but his love will shine forever in your heart and in the memories of so very many whose lives he brightened with his sparkle.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry! Run free, sweet Finn!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for your loss.
Run free sweet boy.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

((Hugs))

Godspeed Finn


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Finn. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Godspeed Finn


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh I am sorry to hear this and so sorry for you. A big hug from wet, windy France.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jill, I am so so sorry. He was a very special boy and touched many of us here on the forum. Sending many hugs your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

I am so very sorry. Finn is with my Smooch and Snobear now and at peace!!

I added Finn to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-14.html#post6153722



Ljilly28 said:


> I lost my Finn yesterday at the Emergency hospital, and he went peacefully to ventricular fibrillation. It wasnt the gabapentin, but it was tachychardia. I guess he used his big heart to love everyone so much, that it wore out before his mind did. It was a very kind and peaceful passage, all snuggle up with Tally and me. Thank you for all the help and ideas.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I so sorry. It never gets easier does it? They all fill our hearts and they never go away.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free, dear Finn.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss of the beautiful Finn.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Finn. You were both blessed to have each other. I know how hard it is to lose such a beloved family member. Healing thoughts are being sent your way.


----------



## Golden Pond (Nov 11, 2015)

Jill...
I am so sorry for your loss of your cherished boy Finn. Words cannot express but know many others have walked your path of grief. Your posts have helped so many...

We have just lost our cover girl Clover, on the latest GRNews, and I know how difficult these days ahead will be. Thinking of you with deepest sympathies.
Finn lead an extraordinary life and knew your love to the very end!

Sharon and the Golden Pond friends


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to hear that you have lost your beloved Finn.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> ... I guess he used his big heart to love everyone so much,...


I am so sorry. Your Finn was very, very lucky to be with you and to know your love and the wonderful adventures in life that you shared with him. xx


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of dear Finn. Another special star in the sky.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very, very sorry to hear about your Finn. I loved seeing your pictures of that handsome boy.

Sending prayers for comfort.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks to everyone so much. I forgot and made his breakfast this morning, then burts into tears. It takes a while to recalibrate the world. My Tally is really looking for his best friend. I know this will pass, and the good memories will be there soon. I am thankful to have had such a soulful and intelligent best friend all these years. I am also thnakful to TippyKayak for writing about Finn at a time words are failing me Puppy Tao


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Again I am very sorry for your loss. 

Tippy's tribute to Finn is beautiful, read it with tears in my eyes. It made me think again that's why the life is not straight line. That's why the life is full of curves and corners to give us hope for something better coming our way and hope that someone lost but loved and wanted maybe will show up again around the corner like in the old, good times.
Hugs to you both.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you, Jill. There are just no other words right now.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We are so sorry to hear of Finn's passing.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your gorgeous Finn, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss, Jill. 

RIP sweet Finn...you will be loved forever and remembered always.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm just seeing this. I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful tribute on Puppy Tao.


----------

